# Wanted: Legion of the damned



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking for legion of the damned marines - new style preferably have paypal and plenty of other bits of pieces to trade.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Sending you a PM


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Buump  still looking


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------

